# 

## snabconsalt

!
         ,  ?             .

----------


## _

> 


 ,         ?

----------


## snabconsalt

.     .       .      ,            .

----------


## ZZZhanna

. ,  , ....  ,   , ..          .      -  , ,              .
     , ..         ,       ,  -        .

----------


## snabconsalt

/, , , ,      .            .  ,       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> /, , , ,      .            .


  .

  :
    //  / /  //   ,    ,  -    .     , ,  ,  .   .      - ,    /  10  /   /etc?  ,   ?    ,   .      .   *     ,       ,  ,  .
  ,   ,       .    ,            .

2.           ,             ? 

           , ,          .  

3.     ,   ,   ,     .    ,   ///  .     ,    .

----------


## snabconsalt

1.   *               ,      .
2.              ( , ,  )
3.      ,      ,     ,   ..,          8               .   ,   ,     .   /  2-3 ,    *        .    ,

----------


## snabconsalt

-   10  9    .   ,        15 ,         .        ,          .      ,            ,      .      .

----------


## gnews

:Wink: 





> 


    ,             ?

----------


## gnews

> /  2-3 ,    *        .    ,


   - ,    .          


> 


.




> ...          8               .


    . 

PS
             ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 8


    .       ,    ,      . 

  ,   , -,   -  ,      8   ?




> 


..    ,         ?        -?

----------


## _

> , ..


     .      ,       )     ""

----------


## snabconsalt

,    .     -  .       ,     ,  ,      .        ,       .   ,        ?            2004       350      30-50 .    .      ,      .    ?        18 ,      ,  ? ,     .         ????   16       ,   . 

P.S.       -   10  9    .   ,        15 ,         .        ,          .      ,            ,      .      .

----------


## snabconsalt

> .       ,    ,      . 
> 
>   ,   , -,   -  ,      8   ?
> 
> 
> ..    ,         ?        -?


        -             ,      ?     ?  ,           ,   .

----------


## snabconsalt

> .      ,       )     ""


    -    .       ,            . 
       -   10  9    .   ,        15 ,         .

----------


## gnews

> 


,   -     



> ,






> .     -  .


    ?

----------


## snabconsalt

?     ?           ?     ?  ?   ,  .    ,      .            ,   ,   .    .       :Wink:

----------


## snabconsalt

> ,   -     
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     ?


        , .     ,   ?        ?          .        .   ?

----------


## gnews

> 


  -  .




> 


  ,       . 




> .


.



> ,   ?


   .



> , .


     -.
  - ,    -         .        ,      ,     .

----------


## OLGALG

> -    .


         ?
   ?



> -   10  9    .


      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> snabconsalt 
>    -   10  9    .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				      .


+1




> .


             ,             . ,   ,   ""     ,       ,    .





> 


 :Biggrin: 



        ?
   ,      ,    ,        ?

----------


## snabconsalt

> +1
> 
> 
>              ,             . ,   ,   ""     ,       ,    .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    ,        35  ,   6    (     )   1   8-10      .    ?
  ,                .     8-10

----------


## snabconsalt

.            800   ,    .   ,    - ,  ,       .      !!!!    ?       ,         :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## OLGALG

*snabconsalt*,       " "  -   



> 35  ,


.        .





> )


  - -       .



> ,                .


    -       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


      .




> 8


 8 ???  !  -       ? 




> ,


        ,           .
,      .


  ,    ,     ,   .     ?

----------


## gnews

*snabconsalt*,     ,    



> (


    ?

     ,     .

----------


## snabconsalt

> .
> 
> 
>  8 ???  !  -       ? 
> 
> 
>         ,           .
> ,      .
> 
> ...


 ,    ,      ,      ,

----------


## snabconsalt

> *snabconsalt*,     ,    
>     ?
> 
>      ,     .


             .     ,    -  .     ,        ,  ,      .    -   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ,


   .    ,    ?   .





> 


  ?

 :Biggrin:

----------


## snabconsalt

> .    ,    ?   .
> 
> 
> 
>   ?


  &#171;&#187;    

 ,     .  !!!!       !!!

----------


## snabconsalt

:be-be-be:  :be-be-be:  :be-be-be:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


    -  -   .   .

----------


## snabconsalt

,     ,      )))

----------


## gnews

> 


*snabconsalt*,  ?

----------


## snabconsalt

,       ,   ,  ,      .       ,        .   ))))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ,      .       ,


-    .   ,       ,     ,    ?
    ,      ,    ,     ?      .

----------


## snabconsalt

,  ,  ,        ,      .     35    6  ..      ,        ,  .      350 . .      .      ,       .      ,   -         .      - ,   ))).   ,  .     .   !!!!

----------


## OLGALG

- .  .




> 35


 .
      -     (   - )



> !!


 .

     -  -      -            -      -    .




> - ,   )))


    -     .

----------


## gnews

*snabconsalt*, , , .
     ,   .       .



> !!!


 :Hmm:  



> 35


 ???






> ,       .


 :Big Grin: 





> 6   .


   :   ,       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> !!!!


  -   ,    ,   ?     ,        ,   ,   -       -     .

----------

